# Tennis in Mexico DF



## pankajjalan2001 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello fellow expats- Please let me know if there is any tennis courts in Mexico City (DF) area. Any other information related to tennis will be helpful.

thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pankajjalan2001 said:


> Hello fellow expats- Please let me know if there is any tennis courts in Mexico City (DF) area. Any other information related to tennis will be helpful.
> 
> thank you!


 I don't live in the Mexico City area, but there are more than 20 million people who do. It seems pretty likely there are a few tennis courts somewhere. Maybe you should specify what part of town interests you.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There's a bunch on the UNAM Campus in the SW that were open to anyone .... and lots of public parks have installed them. Yes, you don't want to drive "across town" to play


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you tried Google? Here are the map results for a search for "canchas de tenis en la ciudad de México"


Saludos, Anónimo


----------



## pankajjalan2001 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. I thought I sent a reply before but looks like no. 

My office is near Torre Mayor so I will be looking to live within 2-3 KM radius of Torre Mayor. For example: Polanco, Condesa, Anzures etc. Hopefully you can provide me with couple of options there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pankajjalan2001 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Anonimo.


----------

